

How pathetic Apple has become - paulschlacter
http://betanews.com/2013/03/14/how-pathetic-apple-has-become/

======
taylodl
A better title would be 'How pathetic tech reporting has become'

------
skc
I'm neither here nor there on the article. On the surface there's little I can
argue with. But the reality is that Apple makes the lions share of profit in
the industry and that is unlikely to change any time soon.

It /is/ bizarre that Apple is all of a sudden behaving like they are under
threat though. Seems strange that Tim Cook seems to stick to "We don't worry
about what everybody else is doing, we just want to build great products"
while Schiller goes on the attack.

~~~
Teckla
_But the reality is that Apple makes the lions share of profit in the industry
and that is unlikely to change any time soon._

How long will that continue to be true if Apple definitively loses the
platform war?

~~~
thedrbrian
On the other hand how long can the other android guys keep losing money hand
over fist and will samsung keep using android when tizen or whatever else
they've got becomes mature?

Didn't samsung try to distance themselves and their galaxy name from android
in their recent S4 presentation?

------
codex
Phil Schiller is Apple's marketing head. It's his job so manipulate Apple (and
Android's) public image. IIRC, he regularly mocks Android and has done so for
several years (see this link from 2011 [1])

[1] [http://www.gottabemobile.com/2011/10/04/apple-mocks-droid-
bi...](http://www.gottabemobile.com/2011/10/04/apple-mocks-droid-bionic-in-
iphone-4s-announcement/)

------
bjxrn
Just ignoring the rest of the article and whether or not he is right, I'm just
going to pick on this quote: "So many of [Apple's competitors] complained that
Apple's music player lacked features like FM radio and was overall too simple.
But simple, particularly sync, is what people wanted -- and features like
super-long battery life and smaller size. As an analyst then, I consulted with
several companies certain they could beat iPod with more features. But they
missed the fundamentals."

I think it's funny that he doesn't seem to want to acknowledge how wrong he
was. He says that what consumers wanted was simple/easy, long battery life and
small size. His advice to his clients was to focus on more features. His
clients apparently listened to him and therefore the fault lies with them?

Showing us how wrong he has been in the past but without wanting to admit it
is really not helping him come across as more believable.

~~~
wkearney99
How wrong he may or may not have been on other issues doesn't make him wrong
on this one. Here, he's right on the mark.

~~~
bjxrn
And I'm not saying that being wrong in the past makes you wrong in the
present.

